# SPDIF_OUT and HDMI Pass-through



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

I have the Creative X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty. It for some reason does not have an SPDIF_OUT even though it is suppose to be a high end card. I am wondering if the SPDIF_OUT directly above the black PCI-E 1x slot on my ASUS Stiker II Extreme will output the sound from the Titanium Soundcard? I am trying to do HDMI pass-through with my graphics card. In the SIIE manual (page 2-37) it shows sound pass-through for an ASUS graphics card with an ASUS cable so it may work yah? It is a 4 pin cable but the cable that came with my BFG GTX 260's is a 2 pin. For those not familiar with the SIIE it does not have onboard sound but ships with a "Supreme-FX riser card that installs in the top black PCI-E 1x slot thus giving the board on-board sound. I have upgraded to the aforementioned card so am wondering if it works the same way and with a regular 2-pin cable. I will be rebuilding in a week or so when my new case arrives so I am trying to find out by then so i know if I should connect it or not. Full system specs are in the list to the left. Thanks for the help


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Your Titanium Fatal1ty have both SPDIF IN and Out. What you are trying to do is use a cable meant for inside the case. I don't own a Titanium or an SIIE so I can't tell you for sure but you need to look for a connection on the audio board itself, not on the outside of the computer.

Pauldo


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

You are referring to the "optical" SPDIF connections. I am referring to the internal headers that allows someone to run audio from their MOBO or sound card to their Graphics card to "pass-through" the graphics card and through the HDMI/DVI adapter through the HDMI cable and complete the HD video/audio signal that is HDMI thus allowing me to connect to a home entertainment center. I am aware of the optical connections and can use those but then need an additional cable called a "toslink" cable to connect to my amp and then have to have video and audio on 2 different channels. The whole idea around HDMI is two signals on one channel. this is why new Graphics cards have the audio pass-through connection and ship with a 2 pin SPDIF audio cable that internally connects to your sound card or your motherboard (if you use on-board sound). Back to my original post then. I should ask the following. If the Stiker 2 extreme uses the 4 pin SPDIF_OUT headers located above the Black PCI-E 1x to transfer audio from its riser sound card (on-board sound in this case) to an "asus graphics card" (as the manual says) can i use the Titanium and the 2 pin cable that shipped with my GTX 260's to achieve the same thing. Will the sound be output from my Titanium to those headers? As I stated I can not connect to my Titanium as it does not have SPDIF_out headers as all mobos and high end sound cards do. Thanks to Creative for that.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

> It for some reason does not have an SPDIF_OUT even though it is suppose to be a high end card.


That's all you said in your original post.

Good luck with that.


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

krisb said:


> I have the Creative X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty. It for some reason does not have an SPDIF_OUT even though it is suppose to be a high end card. I am wondering if the SPDIF_OUT directly above the black PCI-E 1x slot on my ASUS Stiker II Extreme will output the sound from the Titanium Soundcard? I am trying to do HDMI pass-through with my graphics card. In the SIIE manual (page 2-37) it shows sound pass-through for an ASUS graphics card with an ASUS cable so it may work yah? It is a 4 pin cable but the cable that came with my BFG GTX 260's is a 2 pin. For those not familiar with the SIIE it does not have onboard sound but ships with a "Supreme-FX riser card that installs in the top black PCI-E 1x slot thus giving the board on-board sound. I have upgraded to the aforementioned card so am wondering if it works the same way and with a regular 2-pin cable. I will be rebuilding in a week or so when my new case arrives so I am trying to find out by then so i know if I should connect it or not. Full system specs are in the list to the left. Thanks for the help


Actually that is all I said in my original post. Thanks for your help Pauldo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The SPDIF header on the motherboard is only going to support the built in sound from the board just like the FP_Header on the Motherboard does not the sound generated from the Audio card.


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Wrench. The Stiker 2 extreme does not ship with "on-board" sound. In order to get what ASUS calls "on-board" sound in this case you must install the supplied Supreme-FX audio riser card in the Black PCI-E 1x slot. if not you have no sound. I have switched the supplied Supreme-FX card for the titanium. I am wondering if the supplied supreme FX supplies sound to the onboard SPDIF_OUT 4 pin headers will the Titanium also do that and can I use 2 of the 4 (3 actual pins) headers to get sound to my Graphics cards. it would have been so much easier if creative put the headers on ther supposed high end gaming card like they have done previously and like other sound card makers do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually not I haven't tried the SPDIF header with that set up, but with a xGamer card it did not output to the FP_header, and trying to use the Asus Supreme card in any other MB it does not work so it's not a completely independent card it ties into chips on the MB.


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

Yah i havent seen it either but i was thinking since the MOBO does it from the supplied card in that 1x slot it might with a differant card in that same slot. I'll be getting my new case soon and I'll probably try it then since i'll be rebuilding my system anyway. Thanks alot for the help and if you see fit keep thread open and i'll post my findings when its done so that we know. If it works, and i think it might, that would be a great feature for such a high end board.


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

K i tried it to no avail. Weird if you ask me but maybe i need a 4 pin connector. Anyway thanks for your input wrench.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 4 pin connector won't help the ASUS card uses the motherboard chipset the titanium card does not so the header will be dead.


----------



## marvguitar (Apr 9, 2009)

I made this tutorial to help people connect their Titanium to their video cards. I searched the web for a long time and i could not find any information so i figured it out myself. 

Use this information at your own risks. I've been enjoying my games on my plasma in 5.1 with this setup for a while now and it works great. 1 HDMI cable to the Surround receiver and that's it. 

Here you go and say thank you if it helps you!


----------



## Computurd (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey man that is an awesome work around you found there, i have spent several hours searching the net looking for this exact type of thing, it is hooked up on my titanium and working beautifully thank you!


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah amazing job figuring it out and even more amazing that you made such a nice tutorial. Great job. Thank-you so much


----------



## chwiztid (Aug 15, 2009)

I followed the diagram, but I've still got no audio on my TV. What should the audio settings be set to in Vista?


----------

